# Thanks to thePACK & Tecknik!!!



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just want to give my biggest thanks to Elliott (Tecknik) and Raf (thePACK) on helping set up my new 240 gal tank!!! Heres some of the pics in the making!!!









First off draining the 135 gal into (5) 20 gallon plastic containers


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

you should get a pyhton it's much easier.
oops.i just figured it out.your going to put the fish in there.sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have a Python, but I wasnt completely draining the tank. I saved the water in the 5 buckets to retain established bacteria.

Heres a pic of the tank drained, water, gravel, media, and equipments were all placed in garbage tub, and with all the Ps in each of the buckets.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

sweet.how is the retained bacteria going to help the fish?why not put some new water in there?


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Is that the 135 gallon tank you are selling?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yes thats the 135 that was on sale before.

Old water is going to be used in the 240, with new water, to help speed up the cycle.

Heres Tecknik plugging the drilled holes under the 240, while PACK is doing nothing but pointing at his *ss crack.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

thats a funny looking pic.how about a shot of your 240.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

2 sumps were used for filteration. the left is rated for a 240 gal w/ 2 opening, while the left is rated for 150 gal.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

After moving the heavy stand into my room and placing the tank over it, Pack had to wipe his lips from drooling, Tecknik chill'in in the background, while the ghost lady in the tank is happy to see we're making progress.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres the 240 set up before the old water, new water, gravel, equipment, and Ps were placed.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

nice tank.whose the lady that scared me,lol.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

After all mentioned were placed in tank, a packet of Bio-Spira was added just to play it safe. The next day, PH, ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite, KH were all good...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres some pics of my Ps in the new 240!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Another..


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> After all mentioned were placed in tank, a packet of Bio-Spira was added just to play it safe. The next day, PH, ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite, KH were all good...










Nice nails Rhom!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Check out pics of all my MONSTER Ps on Ash's forum.









http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...hp?showforum=71


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

your pirayas have so much color.they look like a painting.did you raise them or you bought them at that size?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Finally! Pics!!! Glad I could lend a hand in setting up your 240g! Al forgot to mention that we were in Home Depot twice for over 2 hours trying to find the right bulkheads







But it was well worth it!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > After all mentioned were placed in tank, a packet of Bio-Spira was added just to play it safe. The next day, PH, ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite, KH were all good...
> ...


 I think Al got a french manicure


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Who's hand was that?

Good luck with the new tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> Who's hand was that?










That was Cherrilippz hands.. my hands are smoother and nails better manicured.

PPiraya, most of them were from Ash. Only one I really raised is the smallest, 9". When I bought him he was a good 6".


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice! Good to see ya got the tank up. Did ash tell ya he was having a half off sale on jumbo piraya's? Yeah 12-14 inchers for 200 bux!








J/k I had to stay with my small ones, And letthem grow out, Because it would kill me to have a death in the tank. Good luck.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool Pics. Hope they are happy in there


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet a 240 is a great size tank


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Al,

Wow, now that's a tank! I may just drive back to take more pics of your new tank. Im speechless.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You guys Rock
















Killer set-up Rhom ....

Pretty much deja-vu for me , a couple weeks ago putting in my other 135, my room looked almost exactly the same with buckets due to the transfer of everything ................

Instead of The Pack and Teck at my house ....























PrDemon and Bricktop hooked me up


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

that was fun ill be there when MR.HARLEY sets up his 180 too!!







j/k


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

oh yeah, nice everthing rhom. thats probably my next nice tank also 240 just gotta find more room or sell a tank first. hoping to grow my piraya that size.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

prdemon said:


> that was fun ill be there when MR.HARLEY sets up his 180 too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hell yeah .......









Sweet tank once again Rhom


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Great Tank and perfect pygos! Congrats on the new tank it looks great!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

congrats


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice new tank. you definately have some large ass pygos. I bet they are very happy to be in that large of a tank. they should all max out in size for you.

Joe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Al your the man!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice tank







How much fun was moving that tank and stand. I'm still hurting from moving mine in to place but maybe cause I a puss :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looked like a full days work but worth it. you guys were in home depot for only

two hours







every time i go there im in the tools area for hours









nice lookin pygos indeed


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

240?!?! ........ IMO I like the 300 gallon tanks much better!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Look awesome man







Great job guys. Rhom, you have an awesome shoal


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Badass tank mayn!!!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

those are some expensive ass fish. I will have to wait till mine grow some first. Sweet looking set up if you can afford it.. hell yeah. Piraya's are sweet as hell gotta love those monsters.


----------



## chevygirl (Apr 25, 2004)

nice set up & good luck with the new tank... hope they like it in there!


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow i just shitted in my pants







Rhomzilla you da man! I shouldve hopped on that piraya. Wondering where did you move to.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the props guys







Just got back from Oregon to check out the sites, check a baddass LFS that sells Ps called Aquariums Live, visit HOLLYWOOD and bring back home a Cariuba to add more to the collection.


----------



## big dawg (Feb 28, 2004)

damn Al...you got another addition to your shoal!!!! slow down a little so i could TRY catching up to your shoal....


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

very nice kabayan! very impressive new setup too. now you make me drool.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Good Luck on yur tank!


----------

